
Distributed Representations of Sentences and Documents - sonabinu
https://arxiv.org/abs/1405.4053
======
PaulHoule
I like this idea much better than I like word vectors.

Although word vectors are well-established, at the end of the day people want
to classify documents, not classify word vectors.

Also note that: (1) Sentiment analysis is where BoW goes to die (e.g. "not
good" is roughly equal to "bad") and (2) I have not seen so many "beyond BoW"
tasks other than sentiment analysis that have been well documented.

